# Bitsy fell in pool , and vet



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy got spooked and ran into the pool before I could catch her. Catch her. 
She wouldn't try to paddle and couldn't lift her head. 
She was drowning so I got the pool pole got her close enough to reach and she began to sink so I laid down and reached and grabbed her by the tail. The only thing I could get hold of. 
The pool was dark green from the pool company neglected so I could barely see her. 
I was ready to just move in when I got hold of her. 
She wasn't breathing and was convulsing. 
I started chrst compressions and mouth to mouth and eventually she began to caugh up water. 
Took her to vet ER , she's on oxygen and IV and Lasix and antibiotics. 
I just have hope she will make it through the night.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no, Michelle! 
Praying that Bitsy will be okay!
So glad you were there.
Big hugs!
Please keep us updated when you have news.
I'm so sorry this happened to her and you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was trying to stay calm and concentrate on getting her to breathe. 
Now I'm crying finally knowing how close I came to loosing her. 
Hoping she will pull through. 
I remember when Rylee choked on a treat and he couldn't breathe so I had to give him Heimlich I got through it and cried afterwards.

I had my credit card and ID because I had to pay all $1400 up front.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't believe it , just happened so fast. I couldn't catch her in time and she jumped in. She just froze not moving and began to drown with her face down she did not lift her head to breathe, nothing. She was out of my reach so it the lol pole and got her close to grab and she started to sink. 
I was ready to jump in if need be,
I carried her into the house and began CPR and it took what felt forever. 
It may have been a minute but felt longer. 
She was stiff and convulsing. 
I kept doing compressions and mouth to mouth to keep her oxygenated. 
Bear ,my friend's dog was trying to help as he kissed her and clawed at the carpet 
Amazing how they know. 
Took her to get ER hoping she won't get pneumonia or an infection. 

I used my credit card. Emilyngt sci due to neighbour feeding sick stray cats that poop all over and Emily eats poop. 
$650 in vet bills for her. 
$1400 tonight but I couldn't loose her. 
She's on antibiotics , Lasix ,oxygen, good work and a bunch of treatment plus x days

Hoping she will be ok through the night.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.............because we love them so much, God is watching them for us:heart:

I..............is she aware of her surroundings?:wub:

T..............tell her we are all praying for herrayer:

S..............so that she recovers soon:smheat:

Y..............yes, we know how precious she is:smootch:





.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Learn doggie COR even if you never think you will need it 
If you don't know doggie CPR st least don't panic and lay them on their side and push and breathe into their nose and mouth. 
Just do domething. 
It dies work.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry doing this on phone so spelling goofs.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh my God Michelle! :crying: I am so sorry! I am so thankful that you were there to get her out and to have the knowledge of doggy CPR. I do not know doggy CPR and will definitely now be learning it immediately (myself and my husband). I know what you mean about how dogs just "know" when another dog needs something. I once saw a friends Momma cat do that to her baby kitten that had passed away. It was instinctive to the Momma to paw and press at her baby. I had to do the Heimlich on a senior who was choking in the dining room where I worked one time. She was choking on lettuce. She was a large set woman and wheelchair bound. Somehow (through the grace of God) I was able to perform the Heimlich and the lettuce came up. I then sat right there by her wheelchair on the floor (in all my professional glory) and sobbed briefly in relief. She looked down at me and said she wanted to get back to her meal! :blink: Gotta love a senior who speaks her mind! :smilie_tischkante: Isn't it amazing though how He gives us the strength to manage a traumatic situation and not fall apart until after we've gotten through the situation? We will be praying for strength for you and for Bitsy to have a full recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy is able to breathe on her own now but they will keep her on oxygen until her heart rate drops more.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that's great news Michelle, what a terrible ordeal, you and Al must be in shock. I hope she continues to do well today.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, praying she recovers today and can quickly be back home with you!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no Michelle! How horrific! I'm so glad you got her out and knew CPR. Bless your heart. I hope she will be Ok.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that Bitsy makes a full recovery. That's really strange that her instinct didn't kick in to make her try to swim or get her head out of the water. I hope she is able to come home today.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I am so glad she is at least breathing on her own now. How absolutely terrifying for all of you! BTW, I'm not sure if Bitsy knew how to swim before this happened, but I was curious so I looked up dogs swimming. Here's a good article for anyone interested: Do All Dogs Know How to Swim? | Dog Behavior | Animal Planet . It turns out, swimming is not a natural instinct for all dogs, so this is very good to know. Praying for you guys Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't know it wasn't a natural instinct. I figured it was her doggie demenria and she was confused. 
She just laid still and gave up. 
She was scared I'm sure since it wa dark and she can't see either plus being deaf. 
Once I got her breathing again she cried in pain and was so scared. Not having any idea what was happening to her. 

Once I left the doggie ER I laid down for a bit and when I closed my eyes I could see her floating then sinking. 
I still can't walk by the pool without looking where she jumped in. 

I didn't put the leash on her as we just got back and Emily has diareah so I was cleaning all three up plus their binkies. 
Bitsy was the last to get cleaned up go out and her feet were wet so she was upset about that and as she was going potty on the grass she made a run in the direction of the pool and ran right to the edge and fell in.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh Michelle, my heart is breaking for you. Please remember to be kind to yourself. You must be very traumatized. I'm sure Bitsy was just confused and startled and went off in the wrong direction. I've never written about this, but when I lost our first baby (I am unable to carry children to term), I was in the ER miscarriaging and my husband and I could hear the Dr.'s working on a small toddler who had fallen in to a pond and drowned. It was Easter Sunday and it was just a freak accident. Bless that medical team, they tried all they could ... we could hear them. When I was discharged and exited through the doors I saw a waiting room full of people hoping for word on that sweet little boy. I could not even make eye contact with them. I knew and they didn't. I had lost my baby and they had lost theirs. I share this because our pups are like our babies ... they really are to so many of us on SM. You had such a close call and it must have been terrifying. There is a big place in my heart that just wants to reach out and hug/hold you through your fear. I'm truly sorry you had to go through this. I'm thankful you shared about it though, because it may save others in like situations. Big hugs and love my friend.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle just reading this. How scary that must've been. Hope she's gonna be okay. It's good that she's breathing on her own .


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Michelle, keeping her in my prayers for a complete recovery. My Gigi did the same thing the day we opened the pool. The pool was a horrible green and she jumped in but kept her head up and started to swim. Thankfully my daughter was right there and scoop her up within seconds.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, Michelle! How scary for both you and Bitsy. Bless your heart. I hope she is going to be OK and will be back home with you soon.

I will be looking for an update.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She ate and drank and potties. She's walking and they are all raining her off oxygen. 
Hoping I can take her home this afternoon. 
I started a Gofundme. Which I never did before. 

Emily got sick with Giardia and it's cost over $650 then $2400 fir this plus antibiotics fur her. 

I know it's a lot for 13 and 16 year old dogs but these are my babi S.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Michelle,

Just seeing this. Thank goodness you took immediate action. I'm so glad she's doing so well. Hopefully, she'll be back to normal soon and you could put this behind you. Try to get some rest!!!

xo
Kim


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh so good to hear she is improving!


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh my god I am so sorrry!!!! I hope the little baby is doing better and can be brought home soon!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! I cannot even imagine how frightening that must have been for both of you! We've had all three of ours in the pool just to be sure they can swim, and they all three hate it, but they can do it. Madison and Paxton have both accidentally fallen in when we lived in the city and did start swimming; I was able to pull them out within seconds. Last summer, I got my feet twisted up in the skimmer pole and fell in the deep end of our pool. I just remember how loud the sound was when I hit the water and went under. I was able to kick off my shoes and swim to the other end, but it was very unnerving. (I haven't told that story to too many people!)

Bless her little heart. It brings tears to my eyes just to think about how she must have felt, especially with her conditions. 

It is OK for you to share a link to your GoFundMe page? (I haven't been active on SM in a long time so I don't know what the rules are.)

I pray she continues to improve and you can put this behind you quickly.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Picking her up now. I'm so glad to get her


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

michellerobison said:


> Picking her up now. I'm so glad to get her


oh good, I'm sure she'll be so happy to be home


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I named it Bitsy vet bills Because I couldn't think of anything else. 
My first Gofundme.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love my SM family

Bitsy in he little travel kennel in the car. Grabbing a bite to eat and I didn't want to leave her alone for too long.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad that your Bitsy is home again and I am sure that all of you will certainly rest this evening. Hope that the, as we all as the rest of you are doing better after this very scary ordeal.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh you must be so relieved to have her home. great news!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy is home now and she's really out of it. They said she was a bit more perky earlier. 
I'm hoping it's because she's exhausted from her ordeal. 
I'm hoping she didn't have any brain damage from lack of oxygen. 
It wasn't long but it felt like forever to me. 
She's right by my side 
Please continue prayers that she comes out if this. 
I feel it's my fault because I didn't have the leash on her. 
I was right there standing between her and the pool about 6 feet away and she darted right between my feet and was at the pool edge before I could turn around to grab her. 

Every time I close my eyes I see it all over again. 
I let her down. 
I'm so thankful for my SM and FB family, some in both places. 
I couldn't have gotten through the last 3 years without your love ,prayers and encouragement


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, lease don't blame yourself for this. You did everything you could to save her. Praying that she is feeling better in the morning!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She exhausted. She will need some time.

Glad she is home with you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She was breathing hard on her side so she got up and repositioned herself and breathing better. 
I called ER and they said if her gums go pale to bring her back. 
I keep checking her gums too. Ok so far good and pink. 
Going to be an all night ER with the light on.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - do not blame yourself! Accidents happen. They've happened to all of us But not all of us could respond as quickly and well as you did to save her when it did. You did what you needed to do and go her where she needed to go. There wasn't anything more you could do. 
She's totally pooped. Between the incident, CPR, being at the vet, in the ICU there she's been through the trenches. She needs love and rest and prayers and I believe she'll come around. It may take a few days but it takes all of us days to come back to ourselves after a crisis. But you need to take care of YOU!! This was a big hit on your system...you had all of that adrenalin pump in to do what you did but then it rushes out and leaves you depleted. So you and Bitsy need to really take it easy. Dr. Sue's orders. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - do not blame yourself! Accidents happen. They've happened to all of us But not all of us could respond as quickly and well as you did to save her when it did. You did what you needed to do and go her where she needed to go. There wasn't anything more you could do.
> She's totally pooped. Between the incident, CPR, being at the vet, in the ICU there she's been through the trenches. She needs love and rest and prayers and I believe she'll come around. It may take a few days but it takes all of us days to come back to ourselves after a crisis. But you need to take care of YOU!! This was a big hit on your system...you had all of that adrenalin pump in to do what you did but then it rushes out and leaves you depleted. So you and Bitsy need to really take it easy. Dr. Sue's orders. :wub::wub:


Michelle ... Ditto to what Sue said. :wub:

I hope Sunday is better for you and Bitsy. Thank goodness she is back home with you. Sending healing hugs and to you and Bitsy.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Michelle I can't believe this has happened. My prayers are with you and Bitsy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's at least moving and drinking. She peed twice so far. 
She hasn't eaten yet since she's been home but she ate before I picked her up. 
Still really lethargic.
She was breathing shLlow and quick tonight while laying in her side and I checked her gums and they were still pink 
Called the ER and they said if the go pale to bring her in. 
She fit up and repositioned herself and was breathing a little easier. 

Just got her up to potty.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope today's a good day Michelle, so far so good. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, you're a wonderful Mommy! I hope she feels better today and rallies. And I agree with Brenda, you need some rest yourself.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope today is better, both she and you need some rest.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am still thinking about you and Bitsy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope everyone is doing OK.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Back at vet ER


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Keeping Bitsy overnight again on fluids and something for pain and anti nausea


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Very worried for Bitsy,
Keep the info coming through the night,
I'll be checking and sending good thoughts.
Very worried.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her kidneys were starting to shut down due to the diuretics for the near drowning and antibiotics. 
Good thing I took her in.
I'm so afraid I'm going to loose her. 
Friends think I'm nuts to spend , what's now over $2000 but she's my baby. And she and the other fluffs were my fluff nurses while I'm going through cancer snd Sarcoidosis so I can't let her down. 
This whole thing is my fault. If I stayed in Ohio it would be me in hospital with pneumonia and not Bitsy nearly drowned and fighting for her life.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The Almighty will provide, money wil come back to you.....
Bitsy needs now all the attention and cure to recover....
Give her all the comfort she needs now, think about the expenses late......
God will providerayer:rayer:





.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thinking of you guys Michelle. Please be merciful to yourself. It was an accident and it could happen to any of us. Praying for her healing. Give Bitsy kisses for us.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry she had a setback. Hope she is home soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, I don't know what will happen but remember "when we can't see God's hand, we can trust His heart." Sending loving prayers for both of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying for Bitsey


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Picking Bitsy up. They're giving me fluids to administer sub q. And special food for her. Basically keeping her stable to get her home to go to the bridge.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear this but trusting that you are making the right decision for your baby girl.  It is a place none of us choose to be, but somehow we all end up there eventually. May you have the strength to do what is best for her. Sending a loving group hug your way.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to read this. I know how much you love her. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to see this Michelle and will be praying for all of you during this uncertain time with Bitsy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh dear, Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Michelle I'm so sorry to read Bitsy isn't doing well. Praying for a miracle for your baby girl.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her kidneys have been declining for a couple years but we've managed it with diet and meds but the drowning CPR then treatment was too much on her old body.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily and Sasha drew sacked out on the bed with Bitsy and I. It's been so hectic the last 3 days they've been cooped up in an x pen.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh Michelle, 
I am so sorry to hear that Sweet Bitsy is struggling. 
May you find comfort and peace that you give her the best of everything and take excellent care of your babies.
She knows unconditional love at its finest.
Please don't beat yourself up about the accident...it was beyond your control and just that ....an accident.
You saved her and are doing your best to make her comfortable. 
I'm sorry you are going through this and hope that she is not suffering. 
Just let your head and your vet guide you as to what is best for her...our heart just wants them forever and that is the hardest part to accept that this isn't possible.
I'm so sorry. I hope it is not her time. Only God knows and he has her wrapped in his loving arms. Just as he does you!
I'm sorry Michelle. ..hold her close and tell her we all love her!
Big hugs and prayers sent to both of you
XOXOXO


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and sweet Bitsy. You have been and continue to be the best Mommy for Bitsy. I hope you take comfort in knowing that. You have had so much to endure with your challenges with cancer ... and, yet you always go the extra miles for your all of your beloved fur babies. 

Sending you much love and many healing hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I am so sorry you are facing this with Bitsy. She knows how very much you love her. Sending you hugs and prayers!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm trying to get her to walk by using a towel folded and supporting her under her belly. 
Hoping it will help increase motility to stimulate bowel and kidneys to function. 
Helping her eat and drink on her own so I don't have to poke her 

I have lactate she ringers and IV needles to sub q her. Trying to avoid hurting her.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow just reading this. I'm so sorry you had to go through that but so thankful you were right there and saw her fall in. Sending prayers that all is well and back in your arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Bitsy. She was our SS one year. Will donate to Bitsy's Go Fund Me Account.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been getting Bitsy to walk a little bit by using a towel as a support sling and she's moving better. She's eating a little on her own and drinking a little then I have to suplimwnt with sub q fluids. 

I'm holding out hope she will improve enough that the vet will keep trying. 
I know her time is coming since she's 16

I don't want her to suffer but I don't want to give up prematurely


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't forget she had a very dramatic experience. It is especially difficult at her age. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good she's eating and drinking Michelle, and sending more prayers that she feels better.


----------

